# Pearl weed



## jimib (6 Mar 2018)

Hi all, new member here, nice to meet you all,  was wondering if anyone could tell me where i can buy some pearl weed, thx for looking and any info given


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Mar 2018)

Hello Jimib, and welcome.
It's available from one of our sponsors here https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/hemianthus-micranthemoides-p-7543.html?cPath=255_447


----------



## jimib (6 Mar 2018)

Thx Tim,   but like everywhere else the buggers sold out:}


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Mar 2018)

I didn't see that. I always try to use our sponsors, the quality of the plants is pretty much guaranteed.
However, on the rare occasion they don't have what I want, I use this eBay seller https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/k2aqua?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
The plants have always been top quality, and they usually have a great selection; they should have some pearl weed.


----------



## Fiske (6 Mar 2018)

https://www.aquasabi.com/aquatic-plants/ground-cover/hemianthus-callitrichoides-cuba

Aquasabi are recommended btw.


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Mar 2018)

Thanks Fiske, missed that too. Not sure but I think jimib is probably after H. glomeratus / H. micranthemoides - which usually passes for pearl weed https://www.aquasabi.com/aquatic-plants/middle-ground/hemianthus-glomeratus?search=Hemianthus micranthemoides


----------



## jimib (6 Mar 2018)

Thx again Tim and thx Fiske for the quick replys,   Tim i bought what i hope to be pearl weed from that site,  looks pretty anyway  thx again guys:}


----------

